
A science journalist takes a skeptical look at Skepticism - rosser
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/dear-skeptics-bash-homeopathy-and-bigfoot-less-mammograms-and-war-more/
======
tcj_phx
As I read along, I found myself hoping that the author of this piece would
talk about psychiatric drugs, and then... boom!

> Mental-Illness Over-Medication

> Mental-health care suffers from similar problems. Over the last few decades,
> American psychiatry has morphed into a marketing branch of Big Pharma. ...
> Psychiatric drugs help some people in the short term, but over time, in the
> aggregate, they make people sicker. ... > ... > Given the flaws of
> mainstream medicine, can you blame people for turning to alternative
> medicine?

I don't think "Skeptics" are capable of appreciating their credibility
dilemma.

